# Finally got underway with my 80gal!



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

Righto here we go, I've been in the background on here for ages picking up ideas and getting a good grounding in the hobby. I have had reef tanks for the past 8 years ago and have decided to return to my first love...aquatic plants!

I'm open to all comments and critiques that you can offer so feel free!

Specs:
Tank - 40" x 24" x 24" all glass with custom cabinet (my converted reef tank)
Lighting - 6 x 38w T5 lighting
Heating - 300w Thermostat
Co2 - Pressurised JBL system
Filtration - Fluval 4
Substrate - Fluorite + ADA Bright Sand for the 'Beach'

Planting plan is being formulated as we speak but is bases around a HC carpet with some Java Fern 'narrow' and Java Moss to add to the wood and a combination of Rotala and also some Blyxa etc

hope you enjoy this thread as it develops!


----------



## freakmonkey1423 (Jan 21, 2007)

I really love the wood you are using. I have seen it in other scapes and love it too. I can't find it anywhre though. Your scape looks alot like what I have invisioned but until I can find the wood, I will keep on dreaming. I can't wait to see it planted. Good luck!


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for that freakmonkey I know it's not that original but I just want to create something that I enjoy!

Not sure where abouts in the world you are but try Richard at the link below...fantastic service!
http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

You have a good balance with the wood. I'm looking forward to seeing it planted.


----------



## Genin (Jan 28, 2007)

I think your hardscape looks great and the plants you listed can compliment it well. I will tag along to check this one out as it matures.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

I think that you are off to a great start! The wood is quite nice. I do think that the rocks you have chosen will be easily overwhelmed. If they poked up from the substrate a bit more and were larger they would be just right. 

Good luck! Can't wait to see this one planted!


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I love the wood.....I don't like the rock placement around the "bay." It seems too perfect...same shape, height, and the spacing is too exact. I would suggest that you do some slight adjustments with that. Otherwise, the wood is great, and I like the substrate color!


----------



## nap83 (Feb 7, 2006)

wood is superb, hopefully you won't plant as to cover the wood when the flora aspect of the tank grows. your off to an amazing start and i'll tag along to see how the tank matures. good luck!


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks to everybody who's commented. I will look into changing the rocks a little around the bay. Off on hols now for a week so updates to follow after that time!


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

It's been a year but I'm making progress now finally! Had a shuffle with teh hardscape and I'm 95% happy but I'd welcome comments here positive and negative. Would anyone are to suggest a planting plan if they had this tank in their house? I've some ideas but t's quite a large tank and I really want to get it right from the off....so all you budding aquascapers and professionals alike...any comments?

Many thanks in advance, David


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

Right here's the proposed initial planting plan...any comments? Forgot to mention there will be some 'Narrow' Java Fern to dress the wood in certain areas to soften the scape a little!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

It looks great! I like how your taking your time on this. Your patience and diligent work is going to pay off when that baby grows in. Well done.


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for that Orlando...I'm back to Trops from Reefkeeping and things have moved on a lot since I last had a planted tank...updates will regularly follow as I expect to have enough RO prepared by Monday and then plants and new CO2 system delivered by the end of the week! Softly, softly catch the monkey!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Are you using a large holding tank for your RO water?


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes 100gal tank then mix with a proprietary buffer to bring the hardness up a little.


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Very nice, do you have any pictures of this beast!


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

No...it's nothing special just an old 48x24x24 tank approx 100gal!


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

That will do the job just fine. This will be a nice tank, I can tell already.


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement Orlando, my old reef gave me great pleasure and I hope this hi-tech planted one will too! What system are you currently running?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I have a whole house RO unit that feeds the whole house. Keeps my water heater clean.


----------



## andrew__ (May 18, 2007)

looks like this will be great once planted, looking forward to seeing that


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

Cracking!!! RO fill up now complete. My new D&D CO2 unit arrives late this week so once that's cranked up and set correctly I'll be ordeing direct from Tropica Plants either late this week or early next so hopefully in 10 days time we should be planted up...


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

5 hours later...


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Looks great! Those tropica plants are top quality. Well done.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I wish you could post "bigger" pictures! I can't tell very well what you have planted. It looks great, but I'm just sayin'............


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

Resized it...be warned though it's massive now!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I really like it. The "trees" are going to be cool once they start growing. Be sure to post once it's filled in!


----------



## kakkoii (Jan 18, 2008)

thats awesome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger (Sep 18, 2006)

2 weeks on and we're filling in nicely...I'm 90% happy but I'm swapping out the Sag. Platy. in the bottom left for some more pogostemon. Hope you like the journal so far!


----------



## mrbman7 (Apr 16, 2007)

Filled in nicely! good job


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i love this tank and thats two weeks later?!!!!??? wow im jealous


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

It's looking great, really filling in nicely. I like the effect of the narrow leaf java fern on the wood, it's a nice change from seeing moss covered wood.


----------

